# SWF Central vs Coldesi...confusing



## mustfly (Sep 22, 2012)

From input from a technician, it seems like SWF 1501C will be the best machine for us...not carved in stone yet, but leaning that way. I'm in Texas,...so now it comes down to who to buy it from....Coldesi or SWF Central. What's the deal with these companies. Coldesi's sales area SEEMS to end east of the Mississippi. SWF Central's warehouse (at least where the machines ship from) is in Missouri. They have different software but sell the same machines. Who can clarify a little regarding this dilemma for me. Basically my needs are pretty simple. Reasonable pricing on a comprehensive starter package with intuitive software and (most importantly) great after sales service. Thanks ahead of time for any and all insights !! No sugar coating or sales pitches please,...just facts from personal experience.


----------



## SilverStar (Oct 12, 2012)

You said your in Texas. GSG (Graphic Solutions Group) in Dallas is a distributor of SWF machines. They have supplies, great technicians and software. We use them for all our sign supplies as well. Free classes in both sign and embroidery. Contact them and see if they fit what your looking for. It's worth a try.


----------



## mustfly (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks,...we'll definitely keep them in mind, however, upon visiting the website the seem to only sell ZSK machines. Saw zero SWF's. Maybe I just overlooked it.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rob,

Here is my understanding (which I think is accurate, but others can clarify). Sunstar, the manufacturer of the SWF embroidery machine, used to have two distributors for the USA. SWF East (now called ColDesi) handle east of the Mississippi River and MESA Distributors handle west of the river. Then Sunstar brought on SWF Central to handle some of the states in the middle area of the country. 

Not sure why MESA switched to a different embroidery machine (Highland is the name I believe). However, either before or right after MESA made the switch, Sunstar started allowing other companies to sell the SWF machines. So there are now more options for where you can get a SWF machine, but there can be differences with the accessories (i.e. software, clamps, threads,...) that are sold as a package with it depending on the company you buy it from. So you will need to research the difference to see what package works best for your business. 

I am of the opinion that it is always best to buy from a source as close as possible when you are dealing with large equipment that is not cheap to ship. So I would recommend you look around to see who sells this machine in the state of Texas. I will send you a PM of an individual that I know that sells the machine and would recommend you have at least a talk with him as well as anyone else you can find. Then determine what company is going to offer you the best package - which includes training and support.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

SunStar has an office in Fullerton CA and one in Miami. We found them to be no-frills and less expensive than the distributors. Having said that, there is a lot of value in having your supplier close by.


----------



## mustfly (Sep 22, 2012)

Our new 1501C is coming directly from the SWF warehouse in CA and will be set up and tuned by a Texas tech. whom we already know !


----------



## mustfly (Sep 22, 2012)

Mark - 

We bought our Decor rhinestone machine (high end Korean design) from MESA in Ft. Worth and it's a workhorse. I new they at least used to be a distributor for SWF, but I thing there was an internal struggle in management between them and the folks at Coldesi....sort of a soap opera scenario. Anyhoo,...while at their facility for training on the Decor I noticed they sold a 15 needle machine branded "Highland". Pre my machine technician, it is EXACTLY the same Chinese machine that we bought in November (ours was branded as "Embroidery Pro"). They are actually Double Lin machines. Double Lin because the father and son who own and run the factory in China have the last name of Lin. Junk...absolute junk, but many entrepreneurs are travelling to the factory and simply making "deals" with the Lins to have a particular brand name applied to the little plastic shield on the front of the machine, i.e., "Embroidery Pro", "Highland" etc. MANY are doing this because of the HUGE profit margin on these junky machines. They are crap,...and this evaluation is from the mouthes of technicians. Long story long,...our Embroidery Pro hasn't sewn a single patterns since it's installation in November, nor made and ROI for us. its THAT experience that prompted my wife and I to just pay cash for an SWF and get busy addressing the embroidery market in our area. The new machine is out for delivery today...and although we will never look back, I'm not shy about warning others of what's being sold out there by many unscrupulous people. Onward and upward !!


----------



## perry daniel (Aug 15, 2014)

stay away from coldesi, read all the post about them, if your printer goes down you will have to fight them to get it fixed. our printer has been down this time for 75 days now, no word from coldies. when you see a post from this guy Don don't believe a thing he says, he is a salesman there, he is just trying to make a buck and then run and hide


----------



## twinkey121 (Apr 7, 2009)

I happen to run a highland machine and love it.. For the last 18 months run like a trooper non stop. But I do the proper maintnance on the mach. Any mach. will be a piece of junk if not maintained.. just my 2 cents


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

If you are close to a GSG store, it is worth calling and asking if they sell SWF if that is what you want. I purchased a vinyl printer from GSG and they have very good support. I can call the tech any time I have questions.


----------

